# O.T.T



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

mentalman said:
			
		

> i'm a big fan of the term flame grilled,,, mainly because i burn most of my food. my last burger looked like a rock.


  
Turn the flame down #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2006)

And never push em down with your spatula [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2006)

Leave one side of the grill off. Sear the outside and then move to the area that off.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just cut 'em up & go buy a can of sloppy joe mix :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Burnt Food Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you guys should let your wives or mothers cook instead!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you guys should let your wives or mothers cook instead![/quote:9p3vsxsi]
What did you say about my mother


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 21, 2006)

Did somene call me a MotherPuffer? I'll kick their butt !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 22, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Did somene call me a MotherPuffer? I'll kick their butt !



When anybody calls you anything with "Puff" in it is scarie!


----------

